# My new Espro Calibrated Tamper



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Been playing around with it for the past few days and must say that I am getting much better results now. I am finding that with the fact that the coffee is packed in at a pre-determined pressure now that all that is required is tweaking the grinder to get a consistent result. Granted it has cost an absolute fortune ((£75) in order to get what I was looking for. It oozes quality and so it should for the cost of it, but now I have made the initial investment, it is bought and paid for now. Over the course of all future coffee's made, it will more than pay for itself.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Where did you buy this from?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get your tamp consistent, sell it on, buy a Torr.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Get your tamp consistent, sell it on, buy a Torr.


That's why I'd say the click mat is a much better investment as any tamper can be used


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

£75 for a tamper you have to tamp five times with.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> £75 for a tamper you have to tamp five times with.


Five times?

13 cha


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

That's what it says in the instructions. "NESW", plus one in the middle. Got it from Has Bean.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Let's see a pic them M4lcs !


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

I picked up an used espro on ebay for 40 quid, wasn't aware of the five times business!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nutation or this method is not really required, and unless your tamping is poor then usually unnecessary too.

Keep it simple - level then press.

If the tamper fits the basket well this is all you need.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at the WBC 2014 barista entrants' tamping technique - especially the winner.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Here is a pic of said tamper. It is reassuringly heavy with a nice click when you hit the right spot. As I said, it needs to be a great piece of gear to warrant the price. So far I am getting some consistent results since using it. I have just opened a 1 kilo bag of Limini Blend today, so I should get some more practice in with it and fine-tune if necessary.


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

I've just ordered one of these on Friday. Can't wait to get it now. 30lbs seems like a lot of pressure. But looking at the scales it's actually not. I'm hoping I'll get a more consistent result from the Espro.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

m4lcs67 said:


> That's what it says in the instructions. "NESW", plus one in the middle. Got it from Has Bean.


I'm not quite sure I understand how to follow the 5 NESW tamping instructions, I'm sure I read a review online somewhere which didn't have any mention of tamping 5 times.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

I wish you joy of your new purchase Malc, I've had mine for a couple of years now and remain pleased with it.


----------



## clientjb7 (Apr 25, 2018)

I recently purchased the Espro Tamper. I have VST baskets. I am happy with it since I am trying to maintain consistency and the Espro Tamper at least makes me believe I am producing consistent results. However, I have one concern. I used a bathroom scale to test the weight on the click and its clicking at 28 pounds. I don't know if 28 lbs is important vs 30lbs, and I don't know if my bathroom scale is accurate or not. I made the mistake of telling my wife that the scale may be under weight by up to 3 lbs and she flipped out. Regardless the issue, I am glad that my tamps are consistent so that I can work to improve other areas of my Espresso pulls.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

clientjb7 said:


> I recently purchased the Espro Tamper. I have VST baskets. I am happy with it since I am trying to maintain consistency and the Espro Tamper at least makes me believe I am producing consistent results. However, I have one concern. I used a bathroom scale to test the weight on the click and its clicking at 28 pounds. I don't know if 28 lbs is important vs 30lbs, and I don't know if my bathroom scale is accurate or not. I made the mistake of telling my wife that the scale may be under weight by up to 3 lbs and she flipped out. Regardless the issue, I am glad that my tamps are consistent so that I can work to improve other areas of my Espresso pulls.


The exact force of the tamp doesn't really matter so much as consistency as that's what's important when dialing in your grinder for repeatability.


----------

